# IBS Kids take sickness clues from parents



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI http://dailynews.yahoo.com/h/hsn/20020129/..._parents_1.html


----------



## abcdefg (Apr 1, 2001)

Thanks for posting the article. But I did find the premise of the article offensive. If people are going to the doctor more, it is probably because they are not receiving a clear diagnosis.I also, just me, think doctors are much too quick to reach that IBS conclusion with very little in the way of testing, abdominal x-ray, ultrasound which can rule out a lot of admittedly deceptive and serious illnesses. I think thorough testing is needed, then reach a conclusion. P.S. I rarely saw a doctor growing up and don't run to doctor for every twinge


----------

